# Grandma's Pea Salad - TNT



## Michael in FtW (Oct 18, 2005)

The discussion on "would you feed your kids canned peas" brought up a request for this "tinned peas" recipe that my Grandma used to make: 

1 can sweet peas, drained
2-3 hard-boiled eggs, choppped, diced or sliced
2 Tablespoons pimento, chopped fine
2 Tablespoons sweet pickle relish, drained
1/2 cup Hellman's mayonaise

Depending on who would be at the table - sometimes the pea salad would also include diced red onion and/or celery.

I've made this using frozen peas and while it tasted good, it didn't taste the same. I'll stick to Grandma's canned peas.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 18, 2005)

I love pea salad and thats very similar to my mom's recipe. I dont know all the ingrediants she uses but I know she has used canned peas. I love autumn, Thanksgiving and pea salad.


----------



## QSis (Oct 18, 2005)

My aunt makes something similar every Christmas, but adds sliced green olives (instead of the pimento) tosses it with chopped iceburg lettuce.  One of my faves!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2005)

Interesting recipe Michael, I've never had pea salad..As a lover of peas, I'll have to give it a try...Thanks for sharing. I don't use canned peas very often,I usually use frozen, no reason except the canned ones usually squish fast when I stir them, must have a heavy hand I guess..  And with the size of the group I feed, 2 bags of frozen about does it...wonder how many cans that would be? 

kadesma


----------



## amber (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds good Michael.  I've never tried pea salad, but most of the ingredients sound great, but the relish sounds odd, but interesting.


----------



## Constance (Oct 19, 2005)

My recipe doesn't have the relish, but does contain grated cheddar cheese. I love pea salad.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, Michael ... this brings back childhood memories of Thanksgiving at my grandma's house.  My aunt Edna always made this!

I am so gonna make this soon!


----------



## Dina (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Michael.  I love peas and this one looks yummy.  Can't wait to make it!


----------



## licia (Oct 19, 2005)

The pea salad will taste great with autumn type foods. Thanks.


----------



## rickell (Apr 4, 2006)

*pea salad*

I made a salad similar to this last week, I missed a can of canned peas
with frozen.  For me the canned peas would just get mushy.  
The recipe called for onions and I added some small chedder chunks
turned out very well, next time I think I will add capers.


----------



## Pammy (Apr 25, 2006)

I make this quite often for family gatherings.  We use the tiny English pea variety instead of regular peas.
And like was mentioned by Constance, we add grated or shredded chedder cheese to our dish.

Always a favorite!


----------



## tee tee (Apr 27, 2006)

The pea salad I always had was cooked macaroni, diced onion, peas salt and pepper to taste.  I think I will give this recipe a  try though.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> The discussion on "would you feed your kids canned peas" brought up a request for this "tinned peas" recipe that my Grandma used to make:
> 
> 1 can sweet peas, drained
> 2-3 hard-boiled eggs, choppped, diced or sliced
> ...


 
Michael - I "love" your type salad. I would eat this with-out anyone else having input. Unfortuneately, I have no one else locally to share this with. My own family folks are a fast food bunch, and things like "peas" are not an option. But feel free to post this type recipe as "I" will eat it


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

Caspar, you might like this one

Crunchy Pea Salad

10 oz frozen tender tiny peas (rinsed/steamed with hot water but uncooked)
1 cup diced celery
1 cup chopped cauliflower
1/4 cup diced green onions
2 T sliced pimentos
1 cup creamy garlic - or ranch - salad dressing (we use Marie's brand)
1 cup roasted cashews (or sunflower seeds, macadamia)
1/4 cup crumbled bacon
1/2 t Dijon mustard
1 small clove garlic, minced

Combine ingredients, toss gently, and chill. Can add more garlic and squeeze of lemon juice. OK to make ahead and marinate for a couple of days.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Mudbug - Since you crossed the line into a "frozen" vs. canned peas... you have my vote, and I *wiil* eat this soon and post an opinion. I will say now though, that since peas are a veg that "many" won't eat, I don't expect anyone else but me eating... but thanks.... I "love" these type recipes.... just have to scale down to one


----------

